# Cheshire Area Cat Club



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Is any one going on the 8th nov?

I am


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Was going to go and visit Jen but that is the date my second next litter is due, lol  May get to finally have a rest over xmas time


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hiya Jen, i was thinking of going to have a look around but its a long old drive from here, still we shall see, i think its about a 3 hour drive from me .


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> hiya Jen, i was thinking of going to have a look around but its a long old drive from here, still we shall see, i think its about a 3 hour drive from me .


There still taking entrys up untill saturday if you change your mind

Iam having keyhole surgery the monday before the show so i really hope iam ok, might have to take a chair

Does anyone know where i can get one of those trolleys to put the cats on?


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Was going to go and visit Jen but that is the date my second next litter is due, lol  May get to finally have a rest over xmas time


Snap, I entered one of my cats and then realised one of my girls is due that date, so unless she has them a day early, I won't be going.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

where in Chesire is it? I live in Chesire!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Think its Ellesmere Port Bee


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Think its Ellesmere Port Bee


OOH thats not too far


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hiya BEE, the show in Cheshire is being held at the EPIC STADIUM, McGarva way, Ellesmere port, i hope this helps,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been a few times Bee, its not very far at all especially for you, one of the nearer ones from here too, its a good venue.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm going - will be helping out on the Pinky Pawz stall

Bee - come and say hello if you visit - open to public from about 12.30 - 1.00 p.m.


----------



## NikNak (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm very new to the cat world and this site so the answer might be on here somewhere and I can't find it. I'm looking into buying my first pedigree cat, and have seen that there is the cat show on 8th Nov at Ellesmere Port. I have the location, but am after details of what time it is, how much it costs and also what there is to see. I assuming that there are cats being shown and trade stands, am I right? 
Many thanks
NikNak


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi, you can normally get in to have a look round about lunch time 12.30-1.00. It only costs about a quid usually to get in and there are normally quite a few stands to look round. If you are thinking about getting a pedigree, please be sure to ask the exhibitors about their cats, you will find that most people are only to glad to chat and give you advice on their particular breed


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

NikNak said:


> Hi, I'm very new to the cat world and this site so the answer might be on here somewhere and I can't find it. I'm looking into buying my first pedigree cat, and have seen that there is the cat show on 8th Nov at Ellesmere Port. I have the location, but am after details of what time it is, how much it costs and also what there is to see. I assuming that there are cats being shown and trade stands, am I right?
> Many thanks
> NikNak


Its open to the public from 1pm i think, its usually about £2 entry fee. There will be cats of all breeds being exhibited and some stalls too


----------



## NikNak (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt reply. As it's easy enough for me to get to I think I'll be coming along with my two daughters to have a look around. I've got three furry cats (rescued moggies) which I think I'll leave at home. If anyone knows people with British Blues that will be the stands I'm heading for. 

Hope I meet some of you there.

:smile5:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

You can buy a catalogue but its another few quid on top, but that will tell you which breeds are in which numbered pens, and also gives their colour, sex, age all that sort of info


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

NikNak said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. As it's easy enough for me to get to I think I'll be coming along with my two daughters to have a look around. I've got three furry cats (rescued moggies) which I think I'll leave at home. If anyone knows people with British Blues that will be the stands I'm heading for.
> 
> Hope I meet some of you there.
> 
> :smile5:


Ill be in the british kitten section with my lilac tortie girl, Iam sure there will be some blues there


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

We will have to catch up with each other this time Jen. xxxxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> We will have to catch up with each other this time Jen. xxxxx


Well less than 24 hors before the show and iam already soooo excited. I am just about to upset all the cats, they hate having their nails cut bless em.

Fireblade we will definatly meet up this time, pm me your name and ill look you up in the cataloguexx


----------

